# Do you guys see the 921 dropping in price



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

any time soon? I just don't see it happening in the next year or so. The 721 never really competed in price with the Direct Tivo so why would the 921? I am just trying to rationalize putting in a order with Dish Depot I guess. :lol:


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Not in the forseeable future - there are too many people standing in line willing to pay full price for one.

Rumors are flying around that as soon as the HDTivo is available, the price may drop, but that won't be until at least spring, if not summer 2004.


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

Well seeing as it is going to take 30-60 days for the order to happen anyways and seeing I don't really have any money. I can wait and see what happens March 1st.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

On March 1st the HDTV Direct Tivo with 4 Tuners (2 DBS and 2 D-TV over the air) one more than the 921 is said by many to be $699 with a contract for existing customers.

The 921 has a FireWire port and the HD Tivo does not. But the HD Tivo has one extra tuner for recording the networks (which I mostly watch).

The price will have to come down.


----------

